# suckers



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

anybody catchin redhorse suckers yet, i know its a little early but ive caught em in febuary before when the river was high and muddy. but its low and clear rite now on the tusc.and cant find em. I need cut bait fast cause the channel bite is commin quick. Thanks.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

come to maumee river for walleye once the water hits 45 and fish the northeast end of bluegrass island in the rapids area. every time i go to that spot i get at least 10 of the things, some of which are up to 24"


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I know Dinkbuster has been catching some down here on the Mad river. With the warmer weather we have been having it should warm the water up and hopefully help the bite.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

they should start runnin after this week. got into some the past 2 days and once day last week but they are still tough to find and are hittin like bluegills with a set of dentures. 

only my "go-to" spot has been producing good so far. 

we have frozen 17 suckers around 14 inches so far, hope to stash about 100 that size for the summer


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Their starting to run good now. we just went the other day and got some. A good bait hole is just as good as a good place to get cats. No good bait no good cats.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

sounds like they are starting to run. just not in the tusc. river that means they will very soon. thanks guys


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

just outta curiosity what is the ideal sucker size for a 30 or so inch flathead...im gonna guess 6-8 inches???


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

a 30 incher would eat that easy. they could eat a full grown redhorse, But i dont catch redhorse suckers for flatheads i catch em for cut bait. I wish i could keep em long enough for flatheads but thats just 2 long of a time. Ive tried puting them in a cattle watering holes the cement ones that run off spring water but they jump out by the time flatheads are biting.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

if you can get ahold of a fish tank then that makes keeping bait pretty easy. i net my own baitfish out of the same river i use em in and a fish tank makes always having bait really easy, but be careful not to overcrowd them or they will all die off. no shortage of creek chubs or suckers in the little creek off that river either so im gonna have to try the dam in grand rapids again! is there any such thing as too big for a flathead? once in a while i find suckers up to 14" in that little creek. as for cut bait ill just keep my many trash fish ill prolly get outta maumee this year until i feel i have enough. btw if you can find a place where theres tons of gizzard shad and know how to work a cast net, i find them deadly on channel cats and pond bass.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

trust me i got a bait tank, i got a big deep freezer converted to a bait tank. but i cant keep big redhorse suckers in there for 2 months, i got other bait to put in that tank. Yes shad are great for channels, and flatheads.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I never used anything larger than a pound and a half, but im sure the write flathead and the write day he would take a 3 or 4 pound fish


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

10-12 inch sucker or chub aint anything out of the question then? although bigger is better, i definately wouldnt shoo away a 24" flathead if it was around either.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

10 to 12 incher is fine. a 24 inch flat would eat a 10 to 12 inch sucker we caught a 2 pound flathead from wills creek with a 12 inch sucker it only could fit half of it in its mouth. it was kinda funny.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

thats one determined fish then! i once had a 6 inch bullhead bite on a 3-4 inch shad and how it still swallowed the hook despite a supersized meal for its own size i have no idea.


----------

